# Grizzly is unbeatable for the money.



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

If I were in the US, I'd buy one of these - your namesake in the UK !


----------



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

love hearing good things about this saw, should be ordering mine within the next few months


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations on your new saw. That ones on my wish list too.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I have owned a Grizzly saw before and didn't have any problems with it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Don have same saw just about two years now works great haven't had any problems with .


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I also have and love this saw. An aftermarket miter gauge such as the osborne eb-3 resolved all problems with the insufficient one that comes with the saw.
-Jeremy


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

I bought this about four months ago and it has been a great saw so far.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

I've got the 691 version from Grizzly and am very happy with, except one thing.

The rack and pinion blades blade height gears are just below the blade insert. After about a years worth of use, the fine sawdust was "squirshed" into the gears making raising and lowering the blade very difficult. After I determined the problem, cleaned out the "pressed in" sawdust, it was like new and the blade could be lowered and raised effortlessly. Obviously just a simple maintenance issue but be aware of it.

By the way, congratulations and enjoy your new cool tool.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I have had this same saw for about a year now and love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Grizzly band saw and like it. I plan to buy a bunch of Grizzly in a little over 5 years - when I have a garage


----------



## conwaydog (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a shop full of Grizzly tools and love them. Best bang for the buck hands down.


----------



## paulzall (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had this saw for a couple of years now and like it as much as ever. No problems at all since my earlier review. I'm sure you will enjoy yours as well.
-Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review ,enjoy


----------



## Bullet (Apr 14, 2009)

Ordering mine tonight!!!


----------



## Wstein (Aug 3, 2013)

I just got mine in this week, it came in pretty accurate, but I tweaked it a little more and got it down pretty good. Now I am coming from a PC jobsite saw to this, and let me saw, it is night and day difference. I ripped from 6/4 maple and walnut today and it just hummed along like it was cutting paper. i am very happy with him so far.


----------



## OppyOppy (Feb 25, 2015)

First Post!

Just received my 715P this week and spend a few hours setting it up. Wanted to ask a few questions…

1) I have setup the rails twice now - the first time, the front was too low and as a result the fence could not be adjusted. I moved the front rail up and now the fence is adjusted perfectly, but the rail is now too high, because height adjustment screw knob rubs on stock when i'm doing a rip cut. I called Grizzly and asked if there was a preferred/optimum setting and was told (more or less)- just perform the repetition until you get it right. Does anyone know the optimal height for the front and rear rails?

2) Regarding the placement of the ruler on the fence tube, where should the '0' be set? If I followed the directions, the ruler ends up with significant overhang on the right side.

3) During installation/setup I noticed the standard insert plate had very irregular edges; I called Grizzly and they shipped me a new one. Just wondering if anyone has seen this type of issue?

4) Vibration - I have done the trunion adjustment to align the blade, and put a new blade on the unit, and I still can't achieve success with the nickel test. Are there other things that I can do to stabilize the unit? Replace the belt?

I upgraded from a Ridgid R4512 and am very happy thus far - I'm hoping the issues with the table mounted trunion are not the same with the Grizzly.

Thanks in advance,

Ryan


----------

